# Too big? Scissortail rasboras



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I went to the LFS today to get some lemon tetras. I discovered they had ich, so I asked about the "Scissortail tetras". I was told they were easy to care for, I could put about 10 in a 10g and they only got about 2.5 inches long.
Came home with 11 of them (couldn't leave the last one alone in the tank), put them in my 10g .... googled the scissortails and find out they are rasboras and get 5" long?!?!
Now... I have a 30g coldwater tank with white clouds, harlequin rasboras and some cories.....
The 30g is the biggest tank I have (besides the indoor pond).
Should I take the fish back since I don't have the right tank for them....or do I? I found one page that said a 25 g is big enough for them, but others that say 55, and that they need room to swim.
Help!
Thanks!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

These are beautiful fish, but they definately appreciate their room. I would return them, because it seems that the LFS didn't know what they were talking about. It might be true that the fish might not reach full size in a 10 gallon, and your 30 gallon seems full already. But your rasboras might be stressed in whichever condition you offered. I would personally return the fish or get a nice 58 gallon to house them .

David


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok, thanks.... I kept seeing different information on websites. I even saw one that said they only get 2.5 inches. I definitely don't want to keep them in too small of a tank....


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I'd say that most Scissortails in aquariums would probably be in the 3" to 4" range. They can dart, so they would be better off kept in at least a 30" tank minimum. A 48" tank or longer would be better.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Did you check the photo ID's on them?

It could be that your fish store is calling your fish a "scissor tail tetra", but it may not be a scissor tail anything (except a cute name). I hate it when stores decide to put their own titles on things....

If it really is the case of being a Rasbora, then like the others said, you'll want to either return them or get a bigger tank.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I have looked at some pictures, and it does look like a scissortail rasbora. Nice looking fish.
Don't tempt me to get a bigger tank! I was looking at some 55g today! I don't think honey will go for it at all though!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

No enabling here, but a 55 gallon is a really nice size tank.  

Today the hubby was asking me what the biggest tank in the house is (which is a 125 gallon), and he said "that's nothing, you should see what Cabella's has".... I can try to out-do Cabella's if he wants.... LOL!


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Tanks tend to be schooling items and keeping only a pair of tanks is really not fair to them. The indoor pond is a whole other species so they don't really count. Personally I think four is a minimum for a small school but in this case it sounds like you could probably make do with three as long as the third one was at least a 125 gallon. I'm sure once you explained the ethics of this to your "honey" they would understand. Then if they happened to not understand you could always settle on that teensy little 55 gallon and everyone would be happy .


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

LOL Getting better every minute!!


----------

